# Why does it take so long?



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Ever notice that it take almost 6 months to get your test results back for the civil service test. Becasue it takes so long sometimes u even get screwed out of hirings if the results are not out yet. 

This is what i don't usderstand. You can take a teachers test in this state. The test has 50 multiple choice questions and 6 esays that need to be corrected by hand. People get these results back in TWO MONTHS. The civil service test is 100 questions on a scantron sheet that goes threw a machine. the list is that down automatically by computer, so WHY does it take so long...


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

you're absolutely correct, sir. That's why you should go out of state. I have not seen a state as screwed up as Mass. Take care sir, Respectfully suggested! :shock:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm just throwing this out there, but don't other states not do details and (I know cost of living elsewhere is cheaper but) their salery is less too?

AND if it's so much easier to go out of state, why don't more people? Just curious


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well first you are mistaken about details. The states that I know of that have details are the following:
Florida
Georgia
Tennessee
Conneticut
Rhode Island

The salaries are not always less, go to officer.com and look at salries then go to Realestatebook.com and do some research you will find that there are some agencies in states that pay well and have a lower cost of living. As in Ma pay can fluxuate greatly from one part of the state to another, same holds for other states. My research has found that you get a higher than average for the area STARTING salary and have a lower cost of living. I have found the following places that appear to be that way:

Some parts of Florida, Broward county agencies, Tampa area,. St Petersburg, Gainsville,and tallahassee.

Georgia, I went down this past week and found that a lot of the larger squared away agencies will pay in the low to mid 30s and if you lateral you can excpect the mid to high 30s. You easily buy a house for $130,000 that would cost $400,000 in Ma. NAd get a hell of a lot more land and a house less than 5yrs old its almost a crime as cheap as the houses are compared to the cost of living down there. After going there and getting a close look at things and talking to a few Atlanta cops it seems the best place to be a cop, all the larger county police depts in the area pay very well and have lots of deatils like Fulton County ($35Hr) top notch p.ds and of course the low cost of VERY nice housing. Its blowing up down there my brother is a contractor and there is ton building, if your looking out of state go now while its good and get a nitch. I can remember that just about every bar/restaurant and retail store I went into had a detail cop.

Seattle seems to have high pay and low cost housing, same with Portland P.D although I don't know if they have details. I suspect most palces do but call it something different, or its at an OT rate which is just fine.

There are a lot of other places that I found but I'm too dam lazy to type anymore.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well first you are mistaken about details. The states that I know of that have details are the following:
Florida
Georgia
Tennessee
Conneticut
Rhode Island

The salaries are not always less, go to officer.com and look at salries then go to Realestatebook.com and do some research you will find that there are some agencies in states that pay well and have a lower cost of living. As in Ma pay can fluxuate greatly from one part of the state to another, same holds for other states. My research has found that you get a higher than average for the area STARTING salary and have a lower cost of living. I have found the following places that appear to be that way:

Some parts of Florida, Broward county agencies, Tampa area,. St Petersburg, Gainsville,and tallahassee.

Georgia, I went down this past week and found that a lot of the larger squared away agencies will pay in the low to mid 30s and if you lateral you can excpect the mid to high 30s. You easily buy a house for $130,000 that would cost $400,000 in Ma. NAd get a hell of a lot more land and a house less than 5yrs old its almost a crime as cheap as the houses are compared to the cost of living down there. After getting a close look at things and talking to a few Atlanta and Fulton County cops it seems the best place to be a cop, all the larger police depts in the area pay very well and have lots of details like Fulton County ($35Hr) top notch p.ds and of course the low cost of VERY nice housing. Its blowing up down there my brother is a contractor and there is ton building, if your looking out of state go now while its good and get a nitch. I can remember that just about every bar/restaurant and retail store I went into had a detail cop.

Seattle seems to have high pay and low cost housing, same with Portland P.D although I don't know if they have details. I suspect most palces do but call it something different, or its at an OT rate which is just fine.

There are a lot of other places that I found but I'm too dam lazy to type anymore.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

In regards to the 6 month waiting for results, I do agree that people could miss out... my town is currently trying to pass the hiring of 2 new cops plus the addition of a detective. If they do pass it, which i hear they will, and they hire off the current list, then there goes my opportunity. But I guess its a 50/50 shot.. by the time all is said and done, the new list may be out.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's a good question, why does it take so long to get your results back? Out here, you get your written test results back in about two weeks. Plus, you can take the written test six days a week rather than once every two years like back there. You receive the oral interview results the same day.

We don't have details out here. The closest we have would be off-duty officers (usually motor cops who are allowed to wear the uniform) providing security for movie and television shoots. There is usually plenty of off-duty work but it is not related to the job and you can't wear the uniform for it.

The pay out here is pretty good, especially compared to the south. You would start at around $52,000, not including overtime, which there is usually plenty of. After you graduate the academy, you can easily make $65,000 without working off-duty stuff. The next few years, your salary would go up, a lot. Within five years, you can easily be making $80,000 without working details!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I got my written test results back from LAPD within a week! I'd like to see Mass do that! :shock:


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

I received a booklet to prepare for the PAT test from the last time the exam was given....from what the booklet stated, it lead me to believe that from the day the test is given (Apr 30, 05) it gives everyone the time to get into shape through a 16 week program, which would be about the time when the new list is established. It's actually an interesting read. Im sure a lot of you have received this booklet before, but I think that may be why they wait so long.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

They do not wait to give test scores because of the PAT.. The PAT comes after the complete interview and hireing process. you can get the test results back in 2 weeks and still have to wait 6 months to get a job. They have no excuse... If the globe wrote and artical about this the results would come out faster.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

This may be a pure rumor I am starting, but I have heard from a few different sources that they have everyone's score after about one month and the standings after about two months, but for one reason or another (probably some political nonsense) they dont release the scores for 3-4 months and the scores for 6 months. It does make sense that since everything is done by scan-tron that everything would line up automatically after all scores are entered along with municipality selection, veterans status, etc.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

There is also a grace period, so to speak, for people who appeal questions and answers that will be need to be reviewed by the CSC. Still no excuse for the time,imo.


----------



## melanie_07 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah, Massachusetts sucks. The civil service test is a giant fund raiser for the state. And now they want you to pay $150.00 if you get called for the PAT! What a rip!!


----------

